# Wyndham / RCI exchange fee



## Richardsdeals (May 24, 2017)

I have points deposited from Wyndham to RCI and I am planning on making my first RCI vacation reservation with those points/weeks.

What fees are involved in making RCI reservations this way?  I know there is a "fee" tab on RCI when I look at each resort, but I also thought there was a set fee on top of that.  

I appreciate the help.

Richard


----------



## scootr5 (May 24, 2017)

The exchange fee is $230 (going up to $239 on 6/3/17).


----------



## bendadin (May 24, 2017)

scootr5 said:


> The exchange fee is $230 (going
> up to $239 on 6/3/17).



Last September when I bought my first exchange certificate, it was $219.


----------



## scootr5 (May 24, 2017)

bendadin said:


> Last September when I bought my first exchange certificate, it was $219.



They raised it in December, and now again.


----------



## 55plus (May 24, 2017)

Wasn't it $89 years ago? Or am I thinking $189 a few years back?


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 24, 2017)

Ice Ages ... $89.


----------



## schenriq (May 24, 2017)

Let's say I setup an OGS today and paid the $230 exchange fee but if a match does not occur until, say, mid-June, will I be required to cough up $9 more before I get a confirm# then?


----------



## bendadin (May 24, 2017)

schenriq said:


> Let's say I setup an OGS today and paid the $230 exchange fee but if a match does not occur until, say, mid-June, will I be required to cough up $9 more before I get a confirm# then?



If past behavior is any indication, YES. I've had to pay the difference.


----------



## ausman (May 25, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> Ice Ages ... $89.



Has anyone kept a history of increases? I remember having to pay over $100 for my first exchange and lamenting that I didn't get it for the prior amount less than the $100. The early 2000's?


----------



## Richardsdeals (May 25, 2017)

So when do you pay the $230 and who do you pay it to?


----------



## Jan M. (May 25, 2017)

Richardsdeals said:


> So when do you pay the $230 and who do you pay it to?



You pay the now $230 fee but starting on 6/3 it will be a $239 fee to RCI when you book/confirm a reservation.

That fee tab is for any extra fees charged by the resort.


----------



## Cdn Gal (May 25, 2017)

I just paid $330 Cdn for the exchange.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 26, 2017)

morrisjim said:


> Wasn't it $89 years ago? Or am I thinking $189 a few years back?




In the ancient days it was $50!!!!


----------



## Richardsdeals (May 27, 2017)

Does the fee stay the same regardless of how long the reservation is for?  Same to stay 1 night as 7 nights?


----------



## scootr5 (May 27, 2017)

Yes. Unless you bought developer, you only have access to weeks inventory (so you can only book full week stays).


----------



## Richardsdeals (May 28, 2017)

scootr5 said:


> Yes. Unless you bought developer, you only have access to weeks inventory (so you can only book full week stays).


So when I search and find stays that are only 3 or 4 days, I cannot book those?


----------



## markb53 (May 28, 2017)

Richardsdeals said:


> So when I search and find stays that are only 3 or 4 days, I cannot book those?



If you bought Wyndham resale you will only see week inventory. You will not see any Points inventory. So you will not see any stay for less than a week. Unless somehow they gave you access to points inventory by accident ;-)


----------



## scootr5 (May 28, 2017)

Richardsdeals said:


> So when I search and find stays that are only 3 or 4 days, I cannot book those?



I think you might see that if you are looking at Last Call/Extra Vacations that can be booked for cash, but if you are looking at exchanges only (that would be using your deposited points) you should only see full weeks (unless they did not code your resale account correctly or the site is not functioning as it's supposed to).


----------



## Richardsdeals (May 30, 2017)

scootr5 said:


> I think you might see that if you are looking at Last Call/Extra Vacations that can be booked for cash, but if you are looking at exchanges only (that would be using your deposited points) you should only see full weeks (unless they did not code your resale account correctly or the site is not functioning as it's supposed to).


Interesting.  I am able to search inventory by the night, not just the week.  When I click on a property (for example) that is available for 3 nights, it shows me the amount of points it will cost me. 

I did purchase via resale.  When I tried to access RCI, it did not work initially because the RCI account with the Wyndham contract I purchased was still linked to the other Wyndham contracts the previous owner still had.  So they created a new RCI account for me.

I guess I will just have to attempt a reservation and see what happens!

Richard


----------

